# My Great, Great Grandfather's Pocket Watch



## rgilbert24 (Dec 19, 2008)

I inherited this watch about 25 years ago and I am afraid just showing an interest in it now. I am thinking of it seviced. It is in good working order and keeping good time (I only let it run for 24 hours) as the mechanism is dry. I believe the watch was purchased around 1850. It does need a new crystal and it is too bad the watch dial looks so old. The case looks almost new and the pictures do not do it justice as it almost looks silver instead of gold. The case is all 14K gold and is a quite attractive.














































Hope these are not too many photos!


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Superb wish i owned it.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

sean666 said:


> Superb wish i owned it.


Me too - it sure beats my old Ingersoll


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

A wonderful old pocket watch with a "Lepine cal. IV", made for the english market! Wonderful!

Andreas


----------



## rgilbert24 (Dec 19, 2008)

Mikrolisk said:


> A wonderful old pocket watch with a "Lepine cal. IV", made for the english market! Wonderful!
> 
> Andreas


Appreciate all your comments.

Another person thought it was a Swiss LeCoultre Style Cylinder Escapement. Any thoughts on that or is that one of the same?

Thanks


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, it is definetly not a LeCoultre movement. LeCoultre made raw movements in its first days/years - and the several types of movements are well known. This is a typical Lepine Calibre IV, that has its bloom between 1835 and 1850, but was used to about 1890 as well.

Generally it was built in french raw movement manufactures ("ebauches") like Japy Freres (in Beaucourt), but many other manufactures (in switzerland too) built them too.

Andreas


----------

